# Recommend an electronic kit



## JP Universe (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been playing the guitar for a while now and am keen to get into the drums, I guess mainly because I have been playing the drummers kit lately and picking it up. Looking to get into some practice so I can eventually record my own drums. (loved the fact that Shawn Lane could play other stuff then guitar )

So my question is.... which electronic kit should I get? I don't know very much about drums and am either thinking (just get a real cheap one, who cares?) or.... (may as well get something good) so budget is not a major concern, i don't know if I would need heaps of bells and whistles though?


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 7, 2010)

I have 
Alesis DM6 cheap and very good for the price but on mine if you play the snare and hi hat at the same time you cant hear the hi hat, it doesnt trigger
Yamaha DTXplorer slightly more expensive, not as nice to play, but sounds better
Roland td10/td20 excellent kit but far more expensive


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 8, 2010)

Go for one of the Roland TD kits. Most kits AFAIK don't have velocity sensitivity, so it doesn't matter how hard you hit; the sound is always the same. IIRC there are a couple of other kits that have the same sort of thing, but I can't remember which ones 

Without that, it just feels too static and fake


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 8, 2010)

Roland TD12KX or Pearl E-Pro Live


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 8, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Go for one of the Roland TD kits. Most kits AFAIK don't have velocity sensitivity, so it doesn't matter how hard you hit; the sound is always the same.



Have to correct you here buddy. Pretty much EVERY single kit on the market is velocity sensitive. Roland, Yamaha, Alesis, Simmons, 2Box, etc are all velocity sensitive. Shit, even the shitty little Yamaha drum modules with like 4 pads are velocity sensitive.

To the OP, depends on what you need and your price bracket. Roland kits are great, they really are, but they are very highly priced, many openly say way overpriced. The upper end Yamaha kits are the same but Yamaha has some really low priced entry kits as well. Alesis now has the DM10 Studio kit which gives you more for less at $999. The thing with the Alesis kits is the Realhead pads are loud, so if the acoustic "clack" of the pads is of issue then look to rubber or mesh based kits. Though, you _can_ switch the Alesis kits over to mesh the mesh is a bit pricey and you need to do a mod on each pad.


Rev.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 9, 2010)

If you want to use the kit for recording through something like DFH, get an expensive kit. 

I tried it with my yamaha and it just didnt work well.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 9, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Have to correct you here buddy. Pretty much EVERY single kit on the market is velocity sensitive. Roland, Yamaha, Alesis, Simmons, 2Box, etc are all velocity sensitive. Shit, even the shitty little Yamaha drum modules with like 4 pads are velocity sensitive.



Really? Damn... Must have been longer than I thought since I've had a proper look 

OP, ignore my post


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a roland Td-4s that I just love to death.
For that price I don't think it gets any better too.

Also make sure to try before you buy. I personally hate kits with all mesh heads, I really enjoy having a mesh for a snare but not the toms.

Anyway my vote goes to Roland, Of all the electronic kits I've played I always(Personally) Felt like Roland was the winner


----------



## drmosh (Sep 10, 2010)

whatever you do, DO NOT get a cheap one. They break, they don't trigger properly and they are strange to play. 
They might be good if you just wanna get tight with a metronome, but going from there to a decent kit will freak you out and forget about getting a decent recording done without a ton of editing.
I learned drumming on a real kit when I was young thankfully, then bought a cheap kit. It broke, _fast_. 
Now I just want a roland td12, but don't have the space. So I am going to buy a house just so I can drum again


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 11, 2010)

I have played some cheap kits and thought they were good fun, but I played a very expensive (£5000 or so a few years back when I played it) kit with these fabric mesh heads to recreate the feel of a real drum kit and it played and sounded absolutely incredible.

However, even the very cheapest kits I've played were not velocity sensitive.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 12, 2010)

The new pearl ones are pretty badass, not cheap by any means though.


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info.... probably gonna get a td 6 or 8. I've played a td 6 before and it was awesome! Hopefully snag a v series


----------

